# 32" magnavox lcd power problem



## fafas2k3 (Feb 12, 2009)

No power. Blows 4A cermaic fuse. T.V. died while not in use.


----------



## rrrtools (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you found the problem yet?

Rodney

email: [email protected]


----------

